# new to hashimoto's disease



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

An endocrinologist called me yesterday and told me I had Hashimoto's disease. I am due to see him next Thursday.
I have extreme trouble breathing, and trouble swallowing. 
I am already on Levythyroxine, and have been for months...

Does anyone know the likelihood of the endo suggesting I have surgery? or is there another treatment out there so shrink my very enlarged thyroid gland?

Much thanks everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacam226 said:


> An endocrinologist called me yesterday and told me I had Hashimoto's disease. I am due to see him next Thursday.
> I have extreme trouble breathing, and trouble swallowing.
> I am already on Levythyroxine, and have been for months...
> 
> ...


It just depends; have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) or ultra-sound to rule out cancer?

Is your goiter still growing?

You started another thread so I don't have your history.


----------



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had both an ultrasound and an uptake scan. I have a few small nodules, and my right lobe is "hot"
Yes, I believe my goiter is still growing...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacam226 said:


> I've had both an ultrasound and an uptake scan. I have a few small nodules, and my right lobe is "hot"
> Yes, I believe my goiter is still growing...


If it is, that is certainly not good and it might be best to consider thyroidectomy which you should discuss w/your doctor or an ENT.


----------

